# Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich jetzt seit gut einem halben Jahr in Norwegen lebe, wird es langsam Zeit, für mein (allererstes) eigenes Boot!

Da Norwegen bekanntlich kein billiges Pflaster ist und ich einen fast komplett neuen Hausstand brauche, ist das Budget leider seeehr begrenzt!
(Eigentlich sollte ich jetzt an so was, so kurz vor dem Winter, gar nicht denken...|rolleyes)

Aber ich schau halt, vom Wohnzimmer aus, direkt auf den Fjord und kann nicht raus...:c
:mEs ist also quasi höhere Gewalt, die mich zwingt!!! #c

Jetzt bin ich über ein Angebot gestolpert, das mir nach einem echten Schnäppchen aussieht:
Ein 16ft Askeladden (Bj 88) mit 30PS Außenborder (Evinrude).
Das Boot hat eine kl. Schlupfkajüte und ein Stoffverdeck.
Kostenpunkt: 16 000 Kr (ca.2000€)

Für das Geld gibt es in der Klasse zwar etliche Angebo(o)te, aber in dem Fall ist ein Trailer (und ein Echolot) inclusive...
Auf den Fotos macht es, im Vergleich zu den meisten  anderen Angeboten, einen äußerst(!) gepflegten Eindruck!

Da es auch noch halbwegs in meiner Nähe ist, bin ich also drauf und dran, sofort zuzuschlagen...|rolleyes


Jetzt hab ich von Booten (und Außenbordern) halt leider (noch) so gut wie gar keine Ahnung...;+

Natürlich ist mir klar, daß Reparaturen aller Art auf mich zukommen  werden!
(Keine Sorge, handwerklich bin ich eigentlich recht fit..)!

Aber ich möchte ein Boot, mit dem ich, die nächsten ein, zwei Jahre, mehr Zeit auf dem Wasser als in der Werkstatt verbringe...

Also meine Frage an Euch:
:mAuf was muss ich bei der Besichtigung achten, um keinen versteckten Totalschaden zu übersehen???

|kopfkrat
Ich denk da z.B. an Osmoseschäden (unter der rel. frischer Farbe) oder einen Motor in den letzten Zügen...

Da das Boot an Land steht, kann ich es wahrscheinlich nicht probefahren.
Motor würde ich wohl (z.B. in einer mitgebrachten Mörtelwanne) mal laufen lassen.

Was wären Gründe, um auf jeden Fall von einem Kauf abzusehen?

Bin für jeden Tipp, so banal er für erfahrenere Bootsführer, auch klingen mag dankbar...

Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

1.Jemanden mitnehmen, der Ahnung hat und nicht geil auf dieses Boot ist- sonst sieht man zu sehr durch die rosa Brille. 

2.Kein Kauf ohne Probefahrt - nur so entdeckst Du Probleme mit der Lenkung,  Propellernabe, Propellerwelle oder strukturelle Rumpfschäden (knacken,  verwinden) 

3.Finger weg von Booten, die frisch gemacht sind. Sowas wird sonst erst zum Frühjahr hin getan... für sich selbst.... ansonsten ists zu 75% ne Verkaufslackierung!


----------



## Tuempelteddy (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Hei Nachtschwärmer,

meinst du dieses Boot?

Sieht für mich recht gut aus. 
Da es ja noch auf dem Trailer liegt, dürfte 'ne Probefahrt wohl auch kein Problem sein.

Den 30 PS-er in 'ner Mörtelwanne zu testen stell dir nicht so einfach vor. 

Torsten


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Ich habe diese Askelattenboote Ende der 80.er Jahre oft in Südnorwegen mit 15 PS (Aufgemachte glaub 9 PS)  gefahren. Sind sehr robust, liegen gut in der See beim Driften. Schneiden gut in die Welle beim Gegenfahren und reiten auch gut ab. 30 PS wenn Motor gut ist aber m.E. Ende der Hausnummer. Mit dem schweren Motor bist du wahrscheinlich hinten mit Benzin und Reserve ziemlich tief??
Gruß Peter


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Ein Probelauf in ner Maurerbütt ist auch nicht zielführend -

Nicht überprüfbar ist....

Ob der Motor unter Last volle Leistung bringt und auf Nenndrehzahl kommt 

Ob die Propellernabe Schlupf hat oder die Propellerwelle von ner Grundberührung einen Schlag weg hat. 

Ob z.B. ein verbauter Powertrim genug Druck aufbaut um unter Last vernünftig zu arbeiten.


Nachtrag - wenn's tatsächlich dieses Boot sein sollte - 

Der Motor ist erstaunlich leicht und bei entsprechender Pflege zuverlässig......  aber wenn mal was defekt ist,  mach Dich auf ne perverse Teilesuche gefasst... Günstig sind die obendrein nicht - die Verkäufer wissen, dass sie "Goldstaub " in Händen halten. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich vor einem Jahr meinen "Erwin" abgegeben


----------



## Roter Piranha (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Auf jeden Fall fahren,  hatte es damals selber, Boot stand an Land,  Motor sprang sofort an und lief im Leerlauf gut. Leider kein Gang eingelegt.  Naja Boot war top,  preis war top also mit genommen.  Zuhause noch paar Sachen am Boot gemacht und zu Wasser gelassen,  Motor gestartet, alles gut. Gang eingelegt und Motor ging aus.  Hatte den Motor 4 x in der Werkstatt, der Motor lief zwar nachher, aber nie richtig, bis ich ihn dann verkauft hab . Und dann vom Händler mit Garantie einen guten kaum gebrauchten gekauft hab. Ich konnte ihn leider vor Ort mit Wasser nicht testen, keine spülohren mit gehabt.  Maurerkübel fällt bei 90 PS aus


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Danke für Eure hilfreichen Antworten!
Hab gestern schon einiges geschrieben, aber irgendwie hat meine Antwortfunktion gesponnen und hat alles gelöscht...#q
Also, neuer Versuch:

@Tuempelteddy
Volltreffer!
#6
Genau um dieses Boot geht es...



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> 1.Jemanden mitnehmen, der Ahnung hat und nicht geil auf dieses Boot ist- sonst sieht man zu sehr durch die rosa Brille.
> 
> Würde ich ja gerne!
> Leider ist mein hiesiger Bekanntenkreis noch recht begrenzt und die helfen mir eh schon so unglaublich viel!
> ...



Daß eine Probefahrt unabdingbar ist, hab ich inzwischen eingesehen!|rolleyes
Ein Auto würde ich schließlich auch nie ohne kaufen...



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ein Probelauf in ner Maurerbütt ist auch nicht zielführend -
> 
> Nicht überprüfbar ist....
> 
> ...



Powertrim dient zur Veränderung der Motorneigung während der Fahrt, richtig?!?
Das hieße dann, Winkel verändern und schauen, ob er die Position hält?


Viele Fragen...
Hab  halt leider, aus meinem früheren Leben, überhaupt keine Booterfahrung. 
Hier bin ich auch nur ein paar mal rausgekommen.
Und das waren immer nur, mehr oder weniger marode 5PS Nussschalen...
Das Thema ist also absolutes Neuland (oder besser ein völlig neues Fahrwasser ) für mich...

Aber Ihr habt mir auf jeden Fall schon mal ein gutes Stück weiter geholfen!

:mBoot und Motor scheinen ja, so sie denn in funktionsfähigem Zustand sind, zumindest kein völliger Fehlkauf zu sein!

Von den alten Askeladden sieht man auch noch relativ viele rumschwimmen.
Häufig bei Hobbyfischern die sie rein als Gebrauchsgegenstand verwenden und ihnen keinerlei Pflege zukommen lassen...
Das spricht für ein robustes Gebrauchsboot.
Wäre also genau das, was ich suche...|rolleyes

Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## Tuempelteddy (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Hei Nachtschwärmer,

wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist heute morgen nur noch der Motor zu haben.

Hier gibt's so was ähnliches mit neuerem Motor. Nur das Boot ist schon etwas älter. :q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Hast leider recht:
Das Boot ist leider schon weg. 
War´s aber schon die ganze Zeit!

Bin im norwegischen leider noch nicht so fit und hab den entscheidenden Satz fehlinterpretiert...#d
Kann zu meiner Verteidigung nur sagen, daß auch meine norwegischen Bekannten ihn drei Mal lesen mussten, weil an der entscheidenden Stelle kein Satzzeichen war.

Schade, aber besser so:
"Mein" Fjord friert im Winter eh zu, also hätte es sich für heuer kaum noch gelohnt.
Vorerst hat also erst mal die Vernunft gesiegt.

Das andere Boot sieht natürlich auch nicht schecht aus, ist aber, bei 10000 Kr mehr kein Schnäppchen mehr...
Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tipp!

Jetzt hab ich ein paar Monate Zeit um in Ruhe zu suchen (und das Budget noch etwas aufzustocken).
Denk mal, Winter ist keine schlechte Zeit, um sich was zu suchen...


----------



## Tuempelteddy (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ...*und das Budget noch etwas aufzustocken*...



Das würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen. Bei finn.no wird's ab 30.000 NOK recht interessant! 

Torsten


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Nicht zwingend.... sofern man nicht unbedingt ein Trailerboot benötigt,  würde ich  eher unter dem Begriff Snekke /Plastsnekke in Verbindung mit nem Kleindiesel suchen. Da gibt's schon unter 30k nette Angebote. 
Billig in der Anschaffung - simpelste Technik (selbst im Vergleich zu nem ollen Zweitakter AB) - meist zwischen 20 und 24ft und somit wesentlich seegängiger als so'n kleiner Sjærgårdsjeep 

Nicht zu vergessen..... Vom Sprit her ebenfalls günstiger - auch mit roter Färbung. :q


----------



## Tuempelteddy (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend.... sofern man nicht unbedingt ein Trailerboot benötigt,  würde ich  eher unter dem Begriff Snekke /Plastsnekke in Verbindung mit nem Kleindiesel suchen. Da gibt's schon unter 30k nette Angebote.
> Billig in der Anschaffung - simpelste Technik (selbst im Vergleich zu nem ollen Zweitakter AB) - meist zwischen 20 und 24ft und somit wesentlich seegängiger als so'n kleiner Sjærgårdsjeep
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen..... Vom Sprit her ebenfalls günstiger - auch mit roter Färbung. :q



Na, ich glaub, der hat da eher 'ne blaue Färbung. Ist dafür aber ganz legal. 

Natürlich hast du mit 'ner Snekke recht! Wäre auch immer meine Wahl! Dafür sollte man bei diesen Booten aber immer davon ausgehen, dass der Diesel mal keine Lust hat. Man sollte ihn schon "verstehen"! Und auch genug Zeit haben!

Torsten


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Na danke!#q

Da habt Ihr mir ja jetzt einen schönen Flo ins Ohr gesetzt...
|rolleyes

Eine Snekke hat mich ja schon immer gereizt!
Obwohl ich mir fest vorgenommen hatte, mir über dieses Thema erst mal keine Gedanken zu machen, hab ich jetzt natürlich doch mal (wieder) kurz gekuckt...

:mDa gibt´s, für wenig Geld, ja schon die reinsten Kreuzfahrtschiffe!
Und erst die alten Holzboote...:l

Trotzdem, für´s Erste such ich nach etwas in der Größenordnung wie dem Askeladden!
Mit Außenborder, der gerne auch ein bisschen stärker sein darf:
Wenn man nur 1-2 Wochen Urlaub macht, hat man (hoffentlich) genügend Spots in näherer Umgebung, um sich austoben zu können.
Und den ganzen Tag Zeit, um auch mit einem langsameren Boot, entferntere Stellen anzufahren.

Ich bin aber in Deutschland gut und gerne auf meine 300 Angeltage im Jahr gekommen.:q
Wenn ich erst mal ein Boot hab, könnte das hier ähnlich ausgehen...|rolleyes

Um die Stellen vor der Haustür nicht platt zu fischen, brauch ich also einen etwas größeren Aktionsradius.
Außerdem ist, wenn man nach der Arbeit rausfährt, die Zeit begrenzt!

Dazu kommt, daß es vom Spritverbrauch m.M. nach sinnvoller ist, mit  einer stärkeren Maschine und etwas reduzierter Drehzahl zu fahren, als bei einer kleineren ständig den Hebel auf den Tisch zu legen...

Nicht zuletzt hab ich hier, gleich bei einer meiner ersten Ausfahrten, deutlich zu spüren bekommen, wie schnell das Wetter umschlagen kann und wie wertvoll dann eine angemessene Fluchtgeschwindigkeit ist...
Mit der 5PS Nussschale war mir die nämlich eindeutig zu niedrig!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Von den Holzbooten also besser die Finger weglassen - die verursachen in dieser Preisklasse soviel Arbeit,  dass an Angeln lange nicht zu denken ist. #h


----------



## Tuempelteddy (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Das war ja einfach! Die Sache mit dem "Floh"!:q

Auch ich würde die Finger von 'nem  Holzboot lassen. Es sei denn, du reparierst und pflegst aus Leidenschaft.  
Leider bekommt man in der Vermietung kaum noch diese goilen Langsamläufer. So mal zwei Wochen zum Angeln und dann wieder zurück geben!|rolleyes

Bei 300 Angeltagen im Jahr würde ich lieber zum Hausboot raten. Dann kannst du sogar 365 Angeltage anstreben!:vik:

Ansonsten bin ich auch deiner Meinung: Lieber paar PS mehr haben als brauchen.#6

Torsten

PS: Ich würde ja dieses nehmen! So schön mit 1-Zylinder übern Fjord tuckern!


----------



## cohosalmon (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Erste Regel beim Bootkauf: Was finden was Dir zusagt und dann das naechst groessere Modell kaufen! 

Finger weg von Holzbooten! 

Wenn GFK ueber Holz und 20+ Jahre alt, immer Probebohrungen ins Holz (Boden, Laengsspanten und Heckspiegel) machen und auf Faeule untersuchen. Finger weg wenn Holz weich ist.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Keine Sorge:
So schön ich diese alten Schmuckstücke auch finde, über sowas mach ich mir vielleicht mal Gedanken, wenn ich in Rente bin!
Aber da dauert noch knapp 20 Jahre...

@Tuempelteddy
Genau diese Anzeige hatte ich eigentlich ganz schnell wieder weggeklickt... |gr:

Aber jetzt hab ich wieder diese Stimme im Ohr:
"Du könntest es Dir ja mal, so ganz unverbindlich, mal anschauen..."

@cohosalmon
Diese Regel kannte ich zwar nicht, aber anscheindend bin ich der geborene Bootkäufer!:vik:
Genau das denk ich mir nämlich meistens, wenn ich mir in den Häfen die Boote ankucke:
"Das wär genau mein Boot, nur gerne ein bisschen größer..."
Ist halt nur schwer umzusetzten, wenn man was günstiges gebrauchtes sucht...

Zum Thema Holz&GFK:
Ich weiß, daß diese Kombination höchst gefährlich ist.

Aber woran erkenne ich, daß unter dem GFK Holz versteckt ist?|kopfkrat

Und, das mit der Probebohrung hört sich zwar sehr sinnvoll an, aber irgendwie kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß da ein Verkäufer mitspielt, wenn man gleich mit dem Akkubohrer anrückt...
:q

Kann man faules Holz auch anders erkennen?
Z.B. durch das Geräusch beim abklopfen?

Dann könnte man sich zumindest die Bohrungen sparen, bei denen das Ergebnis schon feststeht...

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erster Bootskauf: Worauf muss ich achten?*

Die Sache mit der Holzfäule... 

In der Tat - einfach mal so rumbohren lassen wird Dich wohl kein Verkäufer lassen. Bei Aussenborder- Booten ohne Innenschale geht's noch relativ einfach ohne Bohrungen.

Da wird halt auf Rissbildung an Stringern,  Spiegel oder Bordduchlässen geachtet - oder bei abgebautem Motor ein wenig in den Löchern der Verbolzung rumgeprokelt. 

Ansonsten - irgendwo die Herstellerangaben des Bootes ermitteln und mit dem Dingen zur nächsten Lkw-Waage fahren. :q 

Diese Regel mit dem Griff zum nächstgrößeren Modell hilft Dir nur die ersten zwei Saisons - Boote werden in der Regel nach kurzer Zeit alle (gefühlt) nen Meter zu kurz. 

Unter Bootsfahrern nennt man das dann "Meterkrankheit".:m


----------

